# Weather for weekend of 8-9 March 2014



## hammer (Mar 4, 2014)

New thread for any info/hype on the up and coming weekend.  Cold air is in place, lets see if any systems are coming our way...


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2014)

Never sure about the timing but like I said JB says the Euro is trying to drum up something for next week.  He also says the SOI is crashing which is a good sign for moisture.  Still think we get at least one more pop before the weather breaks warmer.  (Its got to at some point). 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 4, 2014)

Friday storm is a miss. Maybe something Sunday/Monday?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2014)

iIt it   will snow it myBirthday gift to everyone here.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 4, 2014)

The dot conns are showing possible Snow showers Sunday and the following Wednesday for Elk and the Cats, better then nothing.


----------



## Tin (Mar 4, 2014)

hammer said:


> Cold air is in place



Too much of it. Another system going way south off the Carolinas on Thursday/Friday.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 4, 2014)

There may be a dusting to a few this coming Sunday but just for jersey and maybe the lower cats.that is iffy at best. The northern jet is too dominant and is pushing everything south supposedly. The euro has something for maybe mid week next week but nobody is committing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds like central/northern VT. is anticipating a couple or few inchs tonight through Thurs. Very similar to last weeks weather if it works out that way. In fact it's snowing lightly on the K web cam right now.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2014)

Other than a few inches of dust, there's nothing on the models for this week.   

Gotta hope for a surprise 6" like what happened recently for Smuggs to MRG.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Gotta hope for a surprise 6" like what happened recently for Smuggs to MRG.



Well central VT. got halfway there today.:-D


----------



## slatham (Mar 7, 2014)

Spring skiing this weekend. Enjoy. Hope the EURO is right for next week, but given its recent performance I am not counting on it.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 10, 2014)

slatham said:


> Spring skiing this weekend. Enjoy. Hope the EURO is right for next week, but given its recent performance I am not counting on it.



Spring made a 10 minute appearance where I was Saturday.  Just enough to soften it up for the afternoon then got cold again for Sunday.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 10, 2014)

Elk had beautiful corn snow bumps on Tunkhannock Saturday morning on into the afternoon. I enjoyed skiing them. Was wearing a base layer shirt, light weight XC skiing soft shell jacket and pants and was overheating skiing Tunk! 
Patroller told me they blew snow on Tunk like crazy Thursday night. 
Downside came by 2'ish when there were slush areas lower down in elevation on the groomers. Was kicking myself for not doing a warm/wet snow wax hot wax friday night. Then everything began to harden up by late afternoon ~ 4ish when the thermometer dropped to 32ºF. My last run on Tunk was my worst, good thing not so many people on the quad to see it! 
Afterwards i realized no one was around to check tix after 4:30pm and i'm pretty sure i figured out why. Electrical issues with lights kept Slalom closed and secondly all of the tossed up marble and golfball sized snow spray from skiers froze to the base! Was totally messed, i left within the hour!


----------

